
Ask HN: Can you learn web development/programming from watching video tutorials? - Onixelen
When I say watch video tutorials I mean practice with the video, not just passively watch.<p>There are a lot of paid and free video tutorials online that look great. It seems possible, but I need assurance.
======
heldrida
I find that Udemy courses are really good for this, you can follow along.

My advice is to watch and follow once, create your own project (even if this
sucks), ask a lot of questions on Stackoverflow or irc freenode.

Get used to the official documentation. Find a different tutorial, follow
along. Create a new project (even if it sucks).

After awhile you'll start to understand.

------
quickben
They'll make one be less lost at the start, however you still have to do the
work.

------
DebasishPanda
I believe yes, video tutorials are a good way to learn. But one also needs to
work with the exercises, write the code, and eventually write more code on
their own :)

